# Mini-lathes



## Danuke (Apr 21, 2012)

If I understand things correctly, regardless of the brand name, the lathes are built by the same company, Sieg I think, in China. So what's with all the different brands, and models? Is there really any difference in quality or performance in say all the 7 X 14 as a group, or similar model? What would be the deciding factor(s) in choosing one brand over the other?

Aside:
Alas, even the new South Bends are made by some "secret" company in China. Smallest benchtop at 280 pounds 8 X 18 going for over 3 grand.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 22, 2012)

Most affordable hobby machine tools *ARE* coming out of the Sieg factory in Shanghai China.

There *IS* still a difference in what you buy from whom.

I'll use the 9 X 20 lathe as an example.
Harbor Freight's offering is painted red and doesn't include a 4 jaw chuck.
Grizzly's offering is painted either green or off white. It does include a totally worthless 4 jaw chuck.
Enco's version is usually painted blue and includes a reverse tumbler for the spindle.
Jet also sells the Sieg manufactured 9 X 20. It is painted a darker off white, with different bells and whistles.

There is *NO* difference in quality.
All of the import machine tools are more or less assembled kits.
Not many of them will work well out of the box. 
You have to go over them completely and tighten up, adjust and modify to make them accurate machines.

The difference is in the customer support if there happens to be a problem.
Harbor Freight: You are on you own.
Enco: You might get an answer in a week or two.
Grizzly: You will be able to speak with someone who is fluent in the English language on your first call.
Jet: I have no personal experience with their customer service. 

Rick


----------



## Danuke (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been looking at TheLittleMachineShop and The Micro-Mark machines. Any insights, knowledge and all would be appreciated.


----------



## sunworksco (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm seriously considering the new South Bend 8 x 18 #1001 lathe.
Has anyone actually touched one, yet ?


----------



## edtherom (Apr 22, 2012)

Little Machine Shop is the best... bought lots of stuff, and they supplied missing stuff without question, and were very helpfull in all aspects of the sale and shipping.

-=ed, a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 22, 2012)

> I have been looking at TheLittleMachineShop and The Micro-Mark machines. Any insights, knowledge and all would be appreciated.


Both reputable companies I have dealt with both. 
I live on the east coast And Micro-mark is a reasonable drive. I tend to buy from LMS mostly at the cabin fever show. Shipping costs. 

There are differences Jet and Grizzly have in plant QC Jet will tell you they get first pick of each run. Then there white paint goes on . My micro-mark mill has grizzly green paint under the red HMM. 
There are differences, the newer machines have improved features that the old ones did not like 500 watt motors vs 350 watt. and metal gears vs plastic. and lever locks on the tail stocks built in tachs etc. 
also keep in mind the minis have little or no accessories. if you add the cost of a face plate, 4 jaw chuck, follow rest and steady rest.($180 +sh) you are likely close to the price of a 9x20. 

And like rick says most Chinese products especial low end hobby stuff is a pre assembled kits you need to deburr clean lubricate reassemble and adjust. 
Tin


----------



## purpleknif (Apr 23, 2012)

I got a Yhangzhou Bear mill from Big Dog on E-Bay. After reading all the mods people have done to beef them up I have to say I love my mill. No problems with tramming or rigidity here. Then again it does weigh 75 lbs more than an X-2. Just my .02 .


----------



## rake60 (Apr 23, 2012)

giovanni  said:
			
		

> I'm seriously considering the new South Bend 8 x 18 #1001 lathe.
> Has anyone actually touched one, yet ?



I have never operated one, but did have a hands look at one in Grizzly's Muncy Pennsylvania showroom.
In my opinion, the _"South Bend"_ 8 X 18 is *NOT* worth the selling price.

The D1-3 chuck mount is kind of cool, until you check prices on decent chucks for that size mount.
I don't like the electronic variable speed control. I have seen too many problems with those in the past.
The tool post mount is the same two bolt system that is used on the 9 X 20 Asian lathes.
Replacing that with a four bolt mod would be a first thing must do.

The 9 X 20 or Grizzly's 9 X 19, is less than 1/3 the cost of the 8 X 18 and are much more rigid machines.

In 2009 Shiraz Balolia, Founder of Grizzly Industrial Inc. bought the bought the South Bend name.
They can do whatever they see fit with that name from now on.

Just understand the machines are not the South Bend's that most machinist's had come to know in the past.

Rick


----------



## sunworksco (Apr 24, 2012)

I want a lathe that is compact,under 280lbs. and is a bench top lathe.
I need a high-speed lathe for turning small diameter stock.
I don't want a lathe that needs to be rebuilt, either.
Maybe I should just buy a good used Prazi.


----------



## Danuke (Apr 24, 2012)

boy howdy to that!! Not no why I'm gonna pay that much. 
Also, in my searches, people hang on to the "real" South Bends or want even more$$ than the new ones.
I have added Taig machines to my final list of wanna equipment, however, Proxxon has caught my eye; looks like US and German built.



			
				rake60  said:
			
		

> I have never operated one, but did have a hands look at one in Grizzly's Muncy Pennsylvania showroom.
> In my opinion, the _"South Bend"_ 8 X 18 is *NOT* worth the selling price.


----------



## Danuke (Apr 24, 2012)

Yikes!! 
Evidently I was looking at a micro-Proxxon. I just looked at the PD400. 
Perhaps I should call it the Pro$$on. Back up to "fake" South Bend prices again.


----------



## n4zou (Apr 24, 2012)

Even if all the machines come out of the same factory that does not mean they are all alike. 

Many years ago I worked for Jim Cooper which founded Southern Machinery and Supply. His daughter Camellia Cooper took over several years ago after his death. She has since retired and closed the business.

He sold and serviced import machine tools from Taiwan and later from China as well. He created the OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) NewLine trade mark, patented it, and sold import machinery under that trademark. He actually visited the factories in China and Taiwan and dealt with them face to face. Instead of ordering complete machines built, assembled, and crated in the Chinese or Taiwanese factory he would order all the parts to build them in his shop in Oxford, Alabama. I can't even begin to remember the number of NewLine lathes and mills I assembled. We checked everything as we built them. I remember one shipment of 9" X 20" lathes had bad bed ways. All of them had a .006 twist. We stress-relieved and re-ground all of them. The machine tools he sold were of high quality even if the parts came from China and Taiwan.

 I still have a 12" X 30" lathe I purchased from Mr. Cooper that I built myself. He should have charged me a fortune for it because I stress-relieved and re-ground every surface on it and installed double lead screw nuts and wedge on the cross slide and compound for near zero backlash. It also got real timken bearings for the spindle. All this work was done while he was in China and I was left in charge.


----------



## Wrist Pin (Apr 24, 2012)

giovanni  said:
			
		

> I want a lathe that is compact,under 280lbs. and is a bench top lathe.
> I need a high-speed lathe for turning small diameter stock.
> I don't want a lathe that needs to be rebuilt, either.
> Maybe I should just buy a good used Prazi.





			
				Danuke  said:
			
		

> I have been looking at TheLittleMachineShop and The Micro-Mark machines. Any insights, knowledge and all would be appreciated.



I bought both the lathe and the mill from The Little Machine Shop and am very satisfied with both. The quality is good and the customer service is great. Accuracy is fine for anything I intend to make. Both machines are highly recommended by me for what that's worth.


----------

